
‘Phones Cause Teens to Grow Horns’ Is a Dumb Tech Moral Panic - Reedx
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evy8kw/phones-cause-teens-to-grow-horns-is-dumb-tech-moral-panic
======
mc32
It’s not a panic. But vice, and everyone talking about it and making something
out of nothing, are manufacturing a ‘moral panic’

Start calling it by their right name “bone spurs” (or technically
enthesophytes). But I guess putting that in their title wouldn’t create the
‘panic’.

I mean, media are outraged by the, well, it’s not even, the ‘outrage’ they
manufacture.

~~~
danso
Why would Vice, in critiquing the media, refer to “bone spurs”, when the
selling point of the bogus story is that kids are growing “horns”?

------
perl4ever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_occipital_protuberanc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_occipital_protuberance)

------
droithomme
_> Dumb Moral Panic_

You nailed it.

But... it's still damn funny.

There's a place in society for Weekly World News sorts of stories. Alas it's
come to be the major news outlets. But still.

~~~
senectus1
its not funny.

Humans should not be _that stupid_ in this day and age...

I mean... look at the show "Good Omens...

Over 20,000 people have petitioned Netflix to cancel "Good Omens."
"christians"... asking netflix to cancel a show produced and exclusively shown
on amazon prime....

------
Mountain_Skies
Such a pity this isn't a bigger thing. I was hoping that this was the start of
humans growing spikes on the back of our necks to protect us from predators
when we're vulnerable while looking down at our phones.

------
miohtama
Teens do not use phones to call, so any radiation based damage should be in
their fingers instead.

~~~
Reedx
I don't either, I prefer all other options to calls.

I'm wondering how much longer they'll still be called "smartphones" and what
term will replace it.

~~~
ALittleLight
I like the term "mobile". It can be a mobile phone or a mobile computer or
both.

